# Easy Shop Table



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

Trying to locate anyone who has made my Easy Shop Tables for use in your shop. I am trying to compile as many versions (photos) as possible!

You can see the original here: Easy Shop Table

Thanks in advance!

Ken C. / Lockwatcher


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Ken - I've made 2 so far, with more on the way. 1 is dirt ugly, from reclaimed 2x's, for a small drill press and bandsaw. The other, a router table, is cut from 2×10s for quartersawn pine.

Really appreciate your instructions, they were a big part of me taking on these projects. I think you can see some pics in my shop photos. Let me know if you need more close ups, and I'll try to dust them off and get a couple loaded.

Chris


----------



## jeffski1 (Nov 29, 2008)

i have made one for my drill press.i used 2x lumber.i did not joint or plane.its a liitle rough but came out great.its very sturdy and im glad my drill press has a home now.i will try and post a pic.thx again for taking the time to post your instructions/build pics.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I'll be making one of these for my soon to be acquired planer.


----------



## Manxbuggy (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi Ken
Well I have made a few of these - Tables came out great ()at least I think so-) - have a look see - I did put the legs on the wring side on the first one I made but hey it still works!







!










1 for my Dewalt Planner, 1 for Outfeed / assyembly table and 1 for my son to make small marble machines on


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow…It is great to see people building these. Just like Macdonals's fries, they seem to come out almost the same every time. I can hardly tell if it's one that I build or someone elses…

So your legs are on a different side…there is no correct way to do it…If you look through my articles on these, I built one with the top too small!

I have not done it yet, but you could easily add storage to these using simple drawer slides (even the cheaper two-part style guides). Without adding any sides. The front and rear of the guide would be hooked directly to the legs, you could fit 1-2-3 or even 4 drawers even on a small table.

My future plans call for adding a CNC machine…probably have to build another shop table!

Lockwatcher


----------



## beginner1 (May 25, 2011)

Hi Ken, I'm currently working on a wood lathe table using your design. I like how you made your corners. How did your tables holdup? I think my lathe will give them a workout. It's a old 12" Sears Craftsman lathe. When done I will post photos.


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

My tables are still holding up today! I have put over 300 lbs. on my main assembly table. I may end up building one (without wheels) for a CNC machine…
Lockwatcher


----------



## MOinColumbia (10 mo ago)

Ken, Although I'm a little late to the party, I built a planer cart trying to duplicate the size and configuration in your tutorial. I also built a storage cart for some lawn and garden tools using the same construction method. I'll post photos of that shortly. The link to my planer cart which I posted to Lumberjocks is below. I hope you're still getting feedback on this. It was a great tutorial and the methods are adaptable to different needs. I'm working on ideas for a compressor cart for my pancake compressor, that will also hold air nailers and hoses. 
Planer Cart


----------

